# Hitting upper pecs



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just did these and I loved them! 
BLOW UP YOUR PECS WITH THE LANDMINE PRESS - AnabolicMinds.com


----------



## MattG (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmm, gonna hafta give these a try. Did chest today and was just thinking, man i wish there was another chest exercise other than all the press and flye variations i always do...of course i also do dips, pullovers,and use machines, but always tood to have a new exercise to stimulate growth. Good find bro!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 19, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Just did these and I loved them!
> BLOW UP YOUR PECS WITH THE LANDMINE PRESS - AnabolicMinds.com



This is a BIG focus of mine right now,,upper CHEST.
I'm going to try these next CHEST workout.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a few buddies who do them, but on shoulder day.

Hawk


----------



## Sully (Aug 3, 2015)

Definitely seems like more of a shoulder and arm lift. 

For upper chest, try decline dumbbell press and reverse grip bench press.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Definitely seems like more of a shoulder and arm lift.
> 
> For upper chest, try decline dumbbell press and reverse grip bench press.



Did you actually try it and focus on using your pecs?


----------



## Sully (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope, didn't actually try them at all yet. Taking a guess just going just off the article and the pictures. I'll do a few sets tomorrow night and see how it feels, though.


----------



## squatster (Aug 4, 2015)

Few other things
They said reverse flat bench works upper chest 35% more then inclines?
I had a big big BB tech me years ago to grab the bar as wide as you can on flat bench and go down to you neck with the weight and fully extend up. It kills the upper chest- not sure the long turm on joints but it hits the upper chest big time. And if you don't feel it go liter and stricter.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 17, 2015)

Did these yesterday. 

Loved them. Amazing pump. 

Always looking for good ways to hit upper pecs. Have a rotator Injury so flat is out and dips cant be done very often anymore either.


----------



## imuscle (Sep 22, 2015)

I lag in the upper chest area


----------



## ~Vision~ (Sep 30, 2015)

Upper chest is often neglected by many..I would often incorp upper chest before all of my other movements when doing chest routine, I started upper when I fresh and treated every last set/rep as it if was the first with the same intensity and volume..Flies being my go-to!

I will most definitely try these..Thumbs up for sharing!


----------



## ~Vision~ (Sep 30, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Did you actually try it and focus on using your pecs?



This is what I'm wondering, the mind to muscle connection..We're so trained how to bench properly,and how to contract and pull with benching,with flies, and cables, it comes down to knowing the motion and the true mechanics of the movement, and the muscle kinesiology, and knowing the definition in regards to "targeting,synergists,and stabilizers"..Now to incorp this movement in the kneeling position its almost back to the boards with muscle/mind connection and focusing on targeting..

It's worth a shot..


----------

